# 55 gallon drum



## acustomflat (Aug 17, 2005)

Looking for a 55 gallon steel drum in the galveston county/Alvin area. Going to be used for a uds smoker project. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Lady down on 35 south of Pearland usually has some.
On the left heading south. Got water totes also.


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy on 146 before 646 on the right has them also.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Thread revival

Im in the Crosby/Baytown area if anyone knows where i can find a drum. I found all the parts i need to make the smoker beside the drum. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Burbank Barrel & Drum in Galena Park. 713-675-0941.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

The Honey place on I-10 after 146. $25.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, 

Burbank was pretty pricy. They wanted $68. 

The Honey place said they do not have the lids for the drums. But the drums were only $20.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Burbank was pretty pricy. They wanted $68.
> 
> The Honey place said they do not have the lids for the drums. But the drums were only $20.


Buy a metal slip on deer feeder lid.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> Buy a metal slip on deer feeder lid.


Thats a good idea, but do you know of any that are not galvanized?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't off the top of my head. Most are galvanized. I have a heavy aluminum lid on one of my feeders but I have no idea where I got it.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

THere is a place on hwy 6 that sells drums and plastic totes. They also have smoking wood for sale. its around the new Froberg Farm entrance. I got a drum from him a year ago for 20.00


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Are the ones on hi-way 6 food grade drums?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Dickinson Feed and Supply


----------

